# Derwent v Faber Castell



## Snizard93

Ok, so, I really want to get into dry/soft pastels as well as graphite and charcoal. 

I've had mixed reviews about each and i'm really stuck as to what to get. 

Some people have said the Derwent pastel pencils are thicker than normally pencils and therefore can only be sharpened with a knife. People also say they snap and break if you use a normal pencil sharpener. 

People have said that Faber Castell are good but can be hard and heavy if you're not careful. I've also noticed how much more expensive they are...

What do you guys think?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I have no experience so far with pastel pencils, so sorry I cannot help. But Im subbing because I'm interested to hear other posts.

Kayty surely must know - she uses Derwent, right? But then they also say more expensive means better quality?? I have no idea.

*sits with popcorn and waits*


----------



## midwestgirl89

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> *sits with popcorn and waits*


Made me laugh :lol:
I'll also sub to this one. I don't know anything about pastels. Worked with them just enough to not like them. Very interested in feedback!


----------



## Kayty

OK ok, don't panic, Kayty is here 

Pastel pencils are certainly more 'touchy' than normal pencils. It is better to sharpen them using a knife than a regular sharpener, as the break very easily with the twisting motion. I'm using sharpeners are the moment as my knife is blunt, and go through a sharpener every 10mins when working on a portrait. Pastel blunts them up extremely quickly, and once they're blunt, they hack your pencils. 

As for the difference between FC and Derwent pencils. FC's are crazy expensive, the Pitt pencils are lovely, very good coverage for soft work. The Derwents however are much easier for find detail work. Hence I use a combination of sticks and pencils. I use the sticks for coverage, and add detail with the pencil when I need to. 
It is a matter of personal preference, you might find you prefer the FC's for detail 

Just be aware, that if you press too hard with a pastel pencil, you will damage and burnish the paper. And that SUCKS to fix!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> OK ok, don't panic, Kayty is here
> 
> Pastel pencils are certainly more 'touchy' than normal pencils. It is better to sharpen them using a knife than a regular sharpener, as the break very easily with the twisting motion. I'm using sharpeners are the moment as my knife is blunt, and go through a sharpener every 10mins when working on a portrait. Pastel blunts them up extremely quickly, and once they're blunt, they hack your pencils.
> 
> As for the difference between FC and Derwent pencils. FC's are crazy expensive, the Pitt pencils are lovely, very good coverage for soft work. The Derwents however are much easier for find detail work. Hence I use a combination of sticks and pencils. I use the sticks for coverage, and add detail with the pencil when I need to.
> It is a matter of personal preference, you might find you prefer the FC's for detail
> 
> Just be aware, that if you press too hard with a pastel pencil, you will damage and burnish the paper. And that SUCKS to fix!!!!!!!!!


I'm on a really tight budget and was swaying towards the Derwents... as long as you don't have anything very bad to say about them, i'll go for them. Maybe when I can stretch my budget i'll try out some Fabers :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Great stuff! I am so full of popcorn! Ah man.

Derwents are expensive here. They are about £35 for a set of 36. Is that expensive? How does that compare to the UK, Sniz???


----------



## Hickory67

I prefer Derwents for charcoal, but stick with FC for pastels.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Great stuff! I am so full of popcorn! Ah man.
> 
> Derwents are expensive here. They are about £35 for a set of 36. Is that expensive? How does that compare to the UK, Sniz???


Well I can buy a set of 24 for about £15 :lol: on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I live on the outskirts of Europe, so they must be imported to where I am. They are $$$ here!! I'll have to get friends to bring them over for me.


----------



## ElaineLighten

I want the derwent inktense pencils so bad! About £20 for 24 though...do I or don't I?


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> I want the derwent inktense pencils so bad! About £20 for 24 though...do I or don't I?


Well that's less than £1 per pencil... good deal :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten

I'm going to save up over a couple of months and buy the set of 72 instead (which is about £60..so better value!) Naughty naughty!! :wink::lol:

Edit - Just seen they're actually gunna cost me £70...sobsobsob


----------



## Kayty

Girls - go and get yourself some more commissions and turn it into a business, then your clients and the lovely tax man will pay for them


----------



## ElaineLighten

Kayty said:


> Girls - go and get yourself some more commissions and turn it into a business, then your clients and the lovely tax man will pay for them


Lol I'm too scared to do commissions! Go Snizard for being brave and getting them!
I am however going to make a nice little portfolio and sell my work...if I can :lol:


----------



## Snizard93

I was super excited when I was trying to get commissions, and now that I have them, i'm scared :shock:


----------



## ElaineLighten

Snizard93 said:


> I was super excited when I was trying to get commissions, and now that I have them, i'm scared :shock:


Yeah but you're putting a lot of time and care into them, and it shows!


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> Yeah but you're putting a lot of time and care into them, and it shows!


Thank you :lol: i'm making progress on that Boston Terrier one, Derick Clive and Colin  will scan the WIP in tomorrow!


----------

